# Mojaba su cepillo



## pripra09

Hola,
estamos siempre en un canódromo y un personaje dice de otra persona que está mirando los perros corriendo: "Eso decía, mojaba su cepillo y se peinaba, muy despacio".
Mi intento: "  Diceva così, bagnava la sua spazzola e si pettinava, molto lentamente."
Para vosotros "Mojar" qué significa aqui?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, è "bagnava", per far scorrere meglio la spazzola tra i capelli (o tra i peli ¿? boh, visto che si parla di cani...), ma io metterei "inumidiva", mi sembra meno esagerato in italiano.


----------



## chlapec

A mi entender, la persona que habla retoma un discurso anterior, pero para traducir la expresión "eso decía (*yo*)" es absolutamente indispensable saber que se dijo antes. Aquí *mojar* es *humedecer* el cepillo del pelo para peinarse más fácilmente.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ha ragione Chlapec, se la frase è tratta da un discorso diretto, cioè da un dialogo, quell'"Eso decía" è molto probabile che sia un "dicevo/stavo dicendo...". Magari metti il testo precedente così è più chiaro.
Comunque non tradurre con "bagnare", che in italiano sembra che "intinga" la spazzola in un liquido (e immaginarselo fa un po' impressione, no?): metti "inumidiva".


----------



## Neuromante

No hablan de cepillar un animal. Salvo que el animal tenga manos, lo digo porque usa el reflexivo "*se* peinaba"


----------



## gatogab

pripra09 said:


> Hola,
> estamos siempre en un canódromo y *un personaje dice de otra persona que está mirando los perros corriendo*: "Eso decía, mojaba su cepillo y se peinaba, muy despacio".
> Mi intento: " Diceva così, bagnava la sua spazzola e si pettinava, molto lentamente."
> Para vosotros "Mojar" ¿qué significa aqui?
> Muchas gracias!


In questo filo si ha l'impressione che i cani non c'entrino per niente.
Infatti, ci chiedono cosa intendiamo per _'mojaba su cepillo'_ nella frase che continua '_y se peinaba muy despacio'._ Si trata di due persone, una delle quale non fa altro che guardare i cani correre.
Pipra a tradotto bene con _'bagnava la sua spazzola'_ , sennò la sua traduzione sarebbe stata _'humedecía su cepillo'. _E ci avrebbe chiesto "Para vosotros ( ustedes) humedecer ¿qué significa?


----------



## ursu-lab

Il commento dei peli era ironico, si capisce che si sta parlando di una persona...
Rispetto al bagnare come traduzione di mojar è correttissima, resta il fatto, però, che l'idea che qualcuno bagni una spazzola e poi si pettini è piuttosto disgustosa, mentre non credo che si abbia la stessa immagine con il verbo "mojar" in spagnolo. Naturalmente se il personaggio in questione è uno viscido e bisunto, allora bagnare è perfetto. Bagnare una spazzola credo che dia quest'impressione: di personaggio bisunto. Inumidire è un altro verbo, ma è sicuramente più "soft".
D'altra parte, non è che si stia parlando di bianco e nero, ma semplicemente di sfumature leggerissime dello stesso concetto. 
Un esempio: se devo inumidire uno straccio per togliere una macchia dalle scarpe, non è forse un inumidire nel senso di bagnare? Lo straccio si inumidisce bagnandolo con l'acqua e poi si strizza affinché resti un po' bagnato, cioè umido. 
Quindi si può dire perfettamente che la macchia dalle scarpe si toglie con uno straccio inumidito, non bagnato.

Allo stesso modo, dubito che qualcuno si metta in testa una spazzola bagnata nell'acqua senza averla prima agitata per farla restare semplicemente umida.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Il commento dei peli era ironico, si capisce che si sta parlando di una persona...
> *Rispetto al bagnare come traduzione di mojar è correttissima...*


Esta es la cosa más importante.
Muchas gracias, Ursu.


----------



## pripra09

La frase che il personaggio dice prima di pettinarsi non ha nessun legame col pettinarsi, è un discorso a parte.
  Sì, il personaggio è abbastanza disgustoso.

  Ma io continuo a non capire una cosa: se il personaggio è seduto all'aperto e sta guardando la corsa dei cani "IN CHE MODO" bagna la spazzola? 
 Sputandoci? 

Traducendo bagnava/inumidiva la sua spazzola, si capisce bene il senso della frase oppure è come se la frase richiedesse qualche precisazione, come per esempio "SPUTAVA sulla spazzola e si pettinava"?

  Anche nello spagnolo è come se la frase rimanesse in sospeso, senza capire COME il personaggio la bagna/inumidisce, oppure è una frase normalissima, standard, in cui si capisce bene tutto??

Grazie infinite a tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ursu-lab

pripra09 said:


> se il personaggio è seduto all'aperto e sta guardando la corsa dei cani "IN CHE MODO" bagna la spazzola?
> Sputandoci?



Fa schifo, è vero, ma è probabile che sia così. L'"usanza" dello sputo è, purtroppo, ancora piuttosto presente. Pensa che fino a pochi anni fa sugli autobus c'era un cartello che diceva "non sputare" (quando l'ho visto non riuscivo a crederci!) e probabilmente tra un po' lo rimetteranno perché la gente comunque non ha mai smesso di farlo. Non ti dico i marciapiedi... 
Un consiglio spassionato: non serve specificarlo, no?
A parte gli scherzi, qui gli uomini adulti tendono ad abusare della gommina in testa, con spettacoli tipo film degli anni '50 in Italia: può anche darsi che si tratti di gel o di gommina.


----------



## chlapec

pripra09 said:


> Hola,
> ... un personaje *dice de otra persona* que está mirando los perros corriendo: "Eso decía, mojaba su cepillo y se peinaba, muy despacio".


 
Tu confusión me genera confusión. En tu mensaje inicial, das a entender que alguien, mientras observa la carrera, dice: Eso decía, mojaba su cepillo...", es decir, que ese alguien está retomando un discurso y hablando de las acciones de otra persona, y no que sea él quien está mojando el cepillo y peinándose. Pero por otra parte, tal y como lo expones, parece describir las acciones de alguien que se encuentra también observando la carrera. Y en cualquier caso, ¡la frase parece expresada por el narrador, y no un discurso directo!

 Creo que es *indispensable* que insertes un fragmento previo del texto para tener las referencias adecuadas.


----------



## pripra09

Perdón... unos fragmentos previos:

En los perros había un tipo que había estado en la cárcel... se acercaba y nos decía... "tíos, sabéis el frío que hace en la cárcel". Eso decía, mojaba su cepillo y se peinaba, muy despacio. 

(Todos los personajes, también el narrador, están mirando los perros corriendo.)
Gracias


----------



## ursu-lab

pripra09 said:


> Perdón... unos fragmentos previos:
> 
> En los perros había un tipo que había estado en la cárcel... se acercaba y nos decía... "tíos, sabéis el frío que hace en la cárcel". *Eso decía, mojaba* su cepillo y se peinaba, muy despacio.
> 
> (Todos los personajes, también el narrador, están mirando los perros corriendo.)
> Gracias



*E, mentre lo diceva, *bagnava/inumidiva....
o
*Diceva, e intanto* .....


----------



## chlapec

*E così dicendo...*


----------



## honeyheart

pripra09 said:


> En los perros había un tipo que había estado en la cárcel... se acercaba y nos decía... "tíos, sabéis el frío que hace en la cárcel". *Eso decía, mojaba su cepillo y se peinaba*, muy despacio.


El narrador describe la situación enumerando hechos sucesivos, o sea, la idea es que este tipo hacía una cosa tras otra: se les acercaba, luego decía eso y luego se peinaba, todo ahí mismo.

Por otra parte, el uso del imperfecto indica que era algo que pasaba habitualmente, lo cual a su vez indica que el tipo en cuestión tenía un problema mental.

Lo que sigue sin quedar claro es dónde o con qué mojaba su cepillo... (o por qué no se peinaba con un peine ).


----------



## pripra09

Grazie a tutti!


----------

